# My diy HO LED aquarium light (budget build)



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

4x 3w led on each fixture. 2 fixtures installed on my tank. I am planning to buy two timers so that they alternate each hour or so. So each on every other hour giving enough time to cool down. But even without this it is not that hot. Still cool to the touch








Tinning the LEDs


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Anyone know where I can find free cords like the ones from old appliances on garbage day? Cords that plug onto the wall socket


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

lybrian1 said:


> Anyone know where I can find free cords like the ones from old appliances on garbage day? Cords that plug onto the wall socket


free? ask a neighbour or friend if they have any electronics that they plan to discard and take the cord.

home depot sells lamp cord for around $3. i like to buy my cords from sayal electronics. they are 18/2 SJTW polarized ungrounded for $2.50


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

lybrian1 said:


> Anyone know where I can find free cords like the ones from old appliances on garbage day? Cords that plug onto the wall socket


There is a growing popularity of "green bins" for discarding unwanted electronics for recycling. They are becoming more and more popular on street corners etc. I'd just keep an eye open for them and visit one with a set of wire cutters. From what I've seen (and when I've dumped stuff off) a lot of the stuff in it, if not all is pretty much junk and no one is going to miss a cord off the items.


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

That's a good idea I can't fid any in my area


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

lybrian1 said:


> That's a good idea I can't fid any in my area


i have a bunch of them in my area. i do some hunting for you. Your sig says york university and i work in vaugan so if i snag some we can work something out for you to p/u


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

What's did u mount the led's on and where'd you get it? Also is your filter DIY also? I noticed a long wide tube running the length on top of your aquarium.


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Newobsession said:


> i have a bunch of them in my area. i do some hunting for you. Your sig says york university and i work in vaugan so if i snag some we can work something out for you to p/u


That would be amazing. Pm me if u get any. Much appreciated!!


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Scotmando said:


> What's did u mount the led's on and where'd you get it? Also is your filter DIY also? I noticed a long wide tube running the length on top of your aquarium.


I used 1" c channels from home depot it was about $14 for ten foot. It's pricy in my opinion. I haven't had time to shop around but I'm sure you could find it cheaper.

I used a reciprocal saw to cut it.

I used a thermal adhesive. (not thermal paste). It works quite well. If you are planning to use it I find that it helps if u apply the adhesive and leave it over night before you continue to work on it other wise it comes off easily. Although the package says it permanently bonds once heat is applied from the LEDs.

As for the long PVC pipe it is a DIY filter. I have two canisters already and I recently installed a power head to oxygenate my tank. It has an add-on house so I decided to split some of the water flow into a 1.5inch PVC pipe and I filled it with seachem matrix and filter floss. It works well. I did not glue the end caps so that I can remove the media for servicing.

I can take some photos if you like or start a new thread. But it's not really high tech. I built it this way mainly because I had a gap in the glass canopy and wanted to fill it with something.


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

After running the lights for 12 hours non stop it is still cool to the touch. I am very happy with the work. I am planning to convert all my tanks to led. My 75g planted tank will be a challenge because I will have to water proof it to put it in the canopy. I will update you guys. 

Also I also Thinking of other applications for these super bright LEDs. Any ideas? I'm thinking of converting my garage light to these Leds. Right now I have two T8 tubes as they take a while to brighten up. I want to put 20 3w LEDs on a 10 foot sqaure aluminum bar and that should be enough light.


----------

